# 2 WSM’s on Toledo Craigslist



## jak757 (May 5, 2010)

Toldeo may be to far for me to go (or at least before these are gone), but I just checked and saw two WSM’s for sale (What’s going on in Toledo???).  Maybe someone else out there can use this.

$100
http://toledo.craigslist.org/mat/1723661498.html


$150
http://toledo.craigslist.org/hsh/1724499218.html

Hope someone out there can take advantage of this.


----------



## hdsmoke (May 5, 2010)

One in Columbus too.

http://columbus.craigslist.org/hsh/1718061763.html


----------

